# Rien ne vous tue un homme comme ... (tuer)



## clac

Hola
¿Qué quiere decir esta frase?
*Rien ne vous tue un homme* comme d'être obligé de représenter un pays

Gracias


----------



## ran

Cela veut dire : 

Il n'y a rien de pire (fatiguant, ennuyeux etc.) pour un homme que de devoir représenter sa patrie.


----------



## xmariachi

"Rien ne vous tue un homme comme d'être obligé de représenter un pays"

No me termino de aclarar... gracias!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Salut!

Yo lo traduciría así:

_*Nada mata a un hombre como obligarlo a representar un país*_

*Nada mata más a un hombre que obligarlo a representar un país*


Por favor espera a ver las matizaciones de los francófonos.


----------



## robert33

Juste un éclairage : c'est la phrase de Jacques Vaché en exergue de Marelle. Jacques Vaché se promenait pendant la première guerre mondiale entre les tranchées avec une tenue composé d'éléments des uniformes des armées en présence. C'est donc une forme d'Umour (comme il l'écrivait), sur fond de suicide.


----------



## xmariachi

Aha, gracias...
robert, ¿quieres decir "humor"? ¿Una forma de humor sobre la idea del suicidio?
Mi francés es bastante limitado...


----------



## robert33

"composéE", bien sûr. 
Es el tipo de humor que Breton va a caracterizar como "negro" en su antologia. Freud se refiere mas o menos al mismo tipo de humor en el ejemplo que da de un condenado a muerte que van a matar un lunes y que dice que la semana empieza bien.


----------



## totor

xmariachi said:


> "Rien ne vous tue un homme comme d'être obligé de représenter un pays"



Yo diría:

*Nada agobia tanto a un hombre como obligarlo a representar un país.*


----------



## borgesvive

La frase está tomada del libro de "Rayuela" del escritor argentino Julio Cortázar. La traducción es la siguiente:

 "_Nadie va a matar un hombre para obligarle a representar a su pais"_


----------



## Paquita

borgesvive said:


> La frase está tomada del libro de "Rayuela" del escritor argentino Julio Cortázar. La traducción es la siguiente:
> 
> "_Nadie va a matar un hombre para obligarle a representar a su pais"_


 
Tengo una duda = me parece que frase francesa es lo contrario de la española...
Si la original es la española, significa = personne ne va tuer un homme pour l'obliger à ...
Si es la francesa = Nada es más devastador para un hombre que tener que/verse obligado a representar ...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Paquit&, estás en lo cierto. Hay un desfase entre lo que propone Borgesvive y la frase que nos someten en francés.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Tal vez alguien intentó hacer un juego, partiendo de una cita que suponía conocida por todos pero cambiándola para dar otro significado. 

No sé si me entendeis, ayer por ejemplo alguien hablaba en la tele de que el nuevo gobierno blablabla nos permite ahora _travailler plus pour gagner la même chose_. (Haciendo referencia al lema que tenía Sarkozy en las elecciones: _travailler plus pour gagner plus_.)

Pues algo así...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Chics:

Sí, puede ser como dices, una alteración de una frase conocida para adaptarla a lo que nos conviene expresar.

Lo que dudo es que los franceses vean como frase conocida a una que aparezca en el supertocho que representa Rayuela. Si fuese una frase de Molière, no digo que no, pero una de Cortazar no me parece tan conocida por los Franceses como para que sirva de base a un cambio sutil para ser pillado por todos.

De todas formas, como Clac nos pide la explicación de la frase "rien de vous tue un homme comme d'être obligé de représenter un pays", me parece que la explicación de Ran y la traducción de Paquit& son perfectas.

Il n'y a rien de pire (fatiguant, ennuyeux etc.) pour un homme que de devoir représenter sa patrie.

Nada es más devastador para un hombre que tener que/verse obligado a representar ...

o agotador.

O: no hay mayor desgaste para un hombre que...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rolandbascou

Il s´est dit bien des erreurs.
Tuer a ici le sens de quelque chose de pénible. Quand une personne m´ennuie beaucoup, je peux dire "il me tue".
On peut aussi compléter "tuer" : il me tue de questions.
Une possibilité est donc : "no hay nada más penoso para un hombre como representar su patria".


----------



## chics

Gévy said:


> Lo que dudo es que los franceses vean como frase conocida a una que aparezca en el supertocho que representa Rayuela. Si fuese una frase de Molière...


Y estoy contigo, Gévy, por eso dije "una cita que _suponía _conocida". Es lo único que se me ocurre. O que se confundió, o que ha tergiversado las palabras a propósito... 

En cualquier caso, la frase a traducir es distinta que la "original". También me parece bien la propuesta de Paquita, o la tuya, pero no la de Cortázar, claro.


----------



## Mirelia

borgesvive said:


> La frase está tomada del libro de "Rayuela" del escritor argentino Julio Cortázar. La traducción es la siguiente:
> 
> "_Nadie va a matar un hombre para obligarle a representar a su pais"_


 
Hola:
Navegando distraídamente por el foro, me encuentro con este post. Tal vez fue mi pasión por Cortázar, tal vez fue mi excesiva preocupación por la lógica y la sintaxis, pero observo en esta cita dos puntos oscuros:
1º) el sentido. Esa frase no tiene ninguno, es incomprensible. Evidentemente, no es dando muerte a un hombre como se le obligará a representar lo que fuere.
2º) la gramática: se mata *a *un hombre.

Si a Borgesvive aún le interesa el tema, parecería útil que diera las coordenadas (Chávez dixit): o sea, los datos de edición de Rayuela y, sobre todo, el número de página. Porque me da la impresión de que, con honestidad que no pongo en duda, transcribió un recuerdo de una cita, no la cita en sí.

Y si mis reparos sobre la cita tienen algún fundamento, hago constar que los señalo porque no parece bueno atribuir incorrectamente los textos. Aunque se lo haga con la mayor honestidad, como sucede en la mayoría de los casos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Rien ne vous tue un homme comme d'être obligé de représenter un pays.*

He estado hurgando por ahí y he visto que la frase de marras, trascrita tal cual en Rayuela por Cortázar, pertenece a una carta que Jacques Vaché le dirigió a Breton.

Como la mayoría de los foreros que se han manifestado a este propósito, *Mirelia*, sí que le encuentro sentido a la frase.

El siguiente:

*No hay nada peor para un hombre que verse obligado a representar a un país.
*
*Tuer*, aquí es el *me mata* de, por ejemplo, tener que hacer algo contra mi voluntad. Es algo que sienta muy mal, no algo que mata de verdad.


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, Víctor Pérez:

¿No habrá aquí un malentendido? La frase 

*"Rien ne vous tue un homme comme d'être obligé de représenter un pays" *

es perfectamente comprensible. Por supuesto, tiene el sentido que tú dices y el que dijeron todos los demás posteros de este hilo. 

A lo que me referí en mi seguramente excesivo post es a la cita de Cortázar: 

"Nadie va a matar un hombre para obligarle a representar a su pais"

Te agradezco que te hayas tomado el trabajo que no me tomé yo, o sea, el de buscar la cita en el más que voluminoso Rayuela. De veras, debí verificar yo misma la cosa antes de "protestar". Pues bien, tal como reza esa cita (traducción de un texto francés, como tú mismo nos informas y tal vez no muy feliz como traducción, insisto), en castellano la expresión es infortunada. 

O sea: el problema lo planteé respecto de la segunda frase, no de la primera.

En fin.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> O sea: el problema lo planteé respecto de la segunda frase, no de la primera.



Hola *Mirelia*:

Queda muy claro y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo respecto a la frase traída por *Borgesvive*:    "_Nadie va a matar un hombre para obligarle a representar a su país" _e incluso respecto a tu valoración sobre el aporte de Borgesvive quien, como bien dices, probablemente la citó de memoria.

Esto me ha hecho rebuscar aún más, hasta encontrar la frase, digamos "original": *Nada mata a un hombre como obligarlo a representar un país*, avalada por Cortázar y muy diferente a la que estábamos manejando hasta ahora.

Creo que con esta información huelgan muchos más comentarios.


----------



## Mirelia

Así es, huelgan.
Y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## ultravioleta

Hola buenas tardes foreros. Estoy leyendo rayuela, 2a. edición de febrero 2002. De editorial punto de lectura. Antes del primer capítulo la página lleva el título Del lado de allá, y está la frase que estamos analizando. Entré a ver si ustedes ne daban la traducción, y sí, me ayudaron mucho, aunque hay una que no me cierra pero puede que yo no sepa suficiente francés, que es la que dice que nadie mata, o nadie va a matar... Después de leer todas las interpretaciones, creo que podría aportar algo más. El "vous" me da lugar a pensar que dice: Nada le será más mortal a un hombre, como el ser obligado a representar a un país. O: Nada le va a matar tanto un hombre como el ser obligado a representar a un país. "Le va a matar" como expresión de que le va a servir. Nada le va a servir a usted más para matar un hombre, como el obligarlo a representar un país. No sé, capaz que me fui por las ramas...


----------

